
Ask HN? Dumb question about the Linux kernel - khitchdee
Hello,
I am trying learn about the Linux kernel,<p>but could not find any documentation on gnu.org or linux.org<p>Could someone help me demystify the kernel?<p>Just a brief explanation of it&#x27;s core ideas would be sufficient.<p>I am only interested in that kernel<p>and not its comparative analysis relative to mach or some of the other later kernels.<p>This is likely a tough question to answer<p>since most of the guys on this newsgroup are probably not very familiar with such dated concepts.<p>Thanks.
======
mtmail
"Starting kernel development" points to two results with links to
communities/mailinglists/IRC and documentation

[https://github.com/petersenna/Kernel/wiki/How-to-start-
Linux...](https://github.com/petersenna/Kernel/wiki/How-to-start-Linux-Kernel-
development)

[https://kernelnewbies.org/](https://kernelnewbies.org/)

> since most of the guys on this newsgroup are probably not very familiar with
> such dated concepts.

Or girls (we're modern).

~~~
anoncoward111
Side note, and I'm a feminist, "guys" is attempting to become a gender-neutral
pronoun in english similar to "y'all".

People from New York use it to refer to a group of people. I've even hear
groups of only women address each other this way. "Do you guys wanna get some
pizza together?"

"Girls" would imply that the gender is known to be all female, and "gals" is
once again, very hokey and southern like "y'all" is to non-southerners.

It's imperfect but we could always just invent a new word to fix it. I don't
say "do you people wanna get some pizza", I say, "does everyone want to get
some pizza".

In this case, I would say "since most of the users on this newsgroup", which
is a context specific example.

~~~
khitchdee
Personally,

Salt, pepper, and tomato ketchup,

three necessary add-ons to finish a "fresh of the griddle" omelette,

describe gender inter-relationships better.

